# Wird man gescannt im WoW-Startgebiet ?



## Hänschen (28. September 2015)

Hallo 

jedesmal wenn ich einen neuen Charakter erstelle in WoW steht einer im Startgebiet am Spawnpunkt.
Da ich neu und ohne Altlasten anfangen wollte stellte ich die Anzeige für die Erfolge bald auf "nur persönliche Erfolge an andere anzeigen" oder so.

Aber wie gesagt da steht jedesmal so ein Typ am Startpunkt.
Kann es sein dass der mit einem selbstgeschriebenen "Stasi-Addon" schnell die Erfolge der neu spawnenden Spieler scannt bevor diese in die Optionen gehen können und den Haken auf verschleiern setzen ?
Man kann nämlich die WoW-Datenbank scannen und regelrechte Akten über Spieler anlegen ...


----------



## Deeron (28. September 2015)

Und das sollte dem anderen spieler genau was bringen?


----------



## Cinnayum (28. September 2015)

Der wird sich wohl gerade das Introvideo reinziehen und afk sein.

Man kann auch von Verfolgungswahn geplagt sein...

Was will er denn damit? Akten über 10 Mio virtuelle Avatare sammeln? Sind da Bankdaten dabei?
Vermutlich sucht der Bombenleger, das wirds sein.

Deine Erfolge stehen übrigens auch im Arsenal drin und da kann jeder reinschauen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (28. September 2015)

Du sitzt wohl mit nem Helm aus Alufolie vorm Rechner.


----------



## Noxxphox (28. September 2015)

öhm... ich glaube du überreagierst total xD...
es ist oft so das leute sich das intro anschauen oder gleich nachmerstelen afk gehen... 
quserdem verstehe ich den sinn dahinter nicht... er hat dann deine erfolge und nun?
will er dich eroressen weil du nen bestimten erfolg ned hast? [emoji14]


----------



## Hänschen (28. September 2015)

Ich hatte so ein mieses Gefühl letztens ... muss wohl einer dieser Paranoia-Anfälle gewesen sein 

Aber grundsätzlich möglich ist es ja ...


----------



## Desrupt0r (28. September 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich hatte so ein mieses Gefühl letztens ... muss wohl einer dieser Paranoia-Anfälle gewesen sein
> 
> Aber grundsätzlich möglich ist es ja ...



Sag uns doch mal bitte was dem Spieler das bringen soll. Danke!


----------



## keinnick (28. September 2015)

Ist bestimmt möglich aber was soll derjenige mit den Infos über Deine Erfolge? Rückschlüsse auf die "echte Person" ziehen? Das glaube ich weniger.


----------



## XT1024 (28. September 2015)

Deeron schrieb:


> Und das sollte dem anderen spieler genau was bringen?


Frag mal diejenigen, die noch vor Einführung der Erfolge irgendwas von _Datenschutz_ gefaselt hatten.


Hänschen schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich möglich ist es ja ...


... dass diese Informationen teuer verkauft werden?


----------



## Hänschen (28. September 2015)

Man kann ja auf so einer Seite nach Twinks von Spielern suchen anhand der Datumstempel ihrer Erfolge.

Es wäre doch möglich dass sich eine große Gilde mit Scans gegen bekannte Störenfriede absichern will zB. ...


----------



## XT1024 (28. September 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Es wäre doch möglich dass sich eine große Gilde mit Scans gegen bekannte Störenfriede absichern will zB. ...


Dann haben die es wohl auch verdient, nicht oder?


----------

